# Heroic Dog Dies After Saving 7 People in Ecuador Earthquake Aftermath



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

That is so sad, poor brave boy. I wonder if there were any signs or if he just collapsed suddenly-makes you think about EIC, which is an issue in Labs.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I wondered something of the same thing, Linda. That or I wondered how hard they were working this dog and in what conditions.

On the face, it did not seem to make sense when I read about a dog dying from exhaustion - particularly compared to the conditions that the 911 dogs worked?


----------

